# Interesting lamp



## kweinert (Dec 3, 2012)

Ran across this lamp, thought it was pretty slick.

Dog lamp


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 7, 2012)

I get a page not found reply.


----------



## kweinert (Dec 7, 2012)

CHICAGOHAND said:


> I get a page not found reply.



My fault - the copy/paste of the link went a bit wonky. I checked it this time and it's working.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 7, 2012)

Yup. that is pretty slick. Love it.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 7, 2012)

very cool, looks like that dog does more tricks than most, I think it's that new breed of seeing eye dogs :i_dunno:


----------

